# Ruger 9 MM help



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

went out to the range today . took my 9 MM

it jammed up lets say 20% of the time.
by jam i dont mean shell jam i mean my slide wouldent go all the way forward. the hammer was all the way back and she was hot, just u couldent pull the trigger to fire.

if i reached up and lightly tapped the slide it would pop back in place and be good for another 5 or 6 rounds.

any idea why this happens? or how i can fix it?

im assuming a lubrication problem so when i cleaned i lubed them all but i wont know untill i go next time


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

bmxfire37 said:


> how i can fix it?


By getting a Sig, Beretta, or H&K.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

you payin? gotta work with what i have... id love to have a new one though


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> you payin?


You've just been offered the opportunity to learn about "Cheap".


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

what do u mean cheap? i know the ruger isint a golden gun..but its not the worst... hey it shoots


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

bmxfire37 said:


> hey it shoots


All the time? Without fail? And the truthful answer is the crux of the argument.

From P-85 through current the way to fix a Ruger pistola is to get something else.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

ive seen worse jams. its not an inconvinenece...its not a hunting pistol..its just for shooting stuff... its no big deal i just got to make due with it. i dont have a job right now and im under 21 so i cant buy a hand gun. im just asking if anyone knows anyway to maybe fix that problem.

id love to have a new one trust me.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As an LE firearms instructor I've run across this problem.......well, lets say more than once. The only way I have found to fix it is to do as Horsager suggests, get a new one. (I would recommend Sig Sauer) If you can't afford it, you'll have to live with what you got. I hope you don't have to depend on it for protection.

huntin1


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got a .357 and a 12 gauge plus other assorted firearms at my disposal. i really wish i could afford a new one.

my sistes ex husband had a 9 mm im not sure what kind it was. but it was used in the USMC it was pretty nice...and he coould get a hold clip in at 25 yards in a 5 inch dia. he was marksman rank with the 9 mm...wish i was that good. im sure with time


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Well since no one will help lets get some info. 
Are you shooting reloads?
Does this happen with all types of ammo?
Do you oil your recoil spring?

I had a P89 and never had any problems with it except when shooting lead reloads. When shooting jacketed slugs I never had any problems with it at all. I did trade up to something else and never looked back.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

no they were a regular FMJ load.its not the bullet thats jamming, its the slide its self. i wish i had the oppertunity to upgrade..but i like it just to take out and shoot off some rounds..or some apples. but its not really a big deal.

i wish i still had my chez .30


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

my co worker had a simalar problem with his p90 ruger(.45 auto) let me talk to him and see what he had to do. I know he had to send it to ruger to get it fixed but let me double check


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

right on ...thanks


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

My guess is its an old gun. There isn't a lot of things to go wrong. Sounds like you ruled out a bad magazine and problems with the feed ramp.

Clean the entire thing completely. Make sure the slide moves like butter. Make sure the extractor is clean and smooth - and can move around the lip of the shell. Run it wet with lube and see if does fine.

Clean & polish the chamber. Make sure cases aren't hanging up.

Still hangs up - replace the recoil spring. Probaby the first thing you should try, but the above things don't hurt. They wear, and previous owners always seem to fool with them.

M.


----------

